# Hole size for Mistking system



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

I just wanted to know what size drill bit do I need to use for the mistking system?


Thanks,
-B


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Mistking should make this info easier to find. I couldnt find it either for the longest time.

For the value nozzle, it is 5/8"
For the Ultimate nozzle it is 1/2", or 15/32" for snug fit.


----------



## Zorloc (Apr 6, 2011)

I have been looking for bulkheads to make a gravity feed overflow protection in my tank a 1/2" bulkhead does not equal 1/2" hole lol so confusing.

Sent from taptalk Sprint Evo


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

The half inch bulkhead I used required a 1 1/8 inch diamond drill bit. 

I used 5/8 for my value bits, and still have get to make a reservoir but I believe its a 9/16 hole. My mistking should arrive today. 

On mistking website, look in support, and read the instruction manuals.


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

Is the premium " delux" nozzles worth the extra money??? honestly!! im about to plunk down my money now!!! ( three of those bad boys comes to $60.00). what is your opinions?? ( i know they are premium) but do my frogs actually know this?? LOL JOKE!!!


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

I strongly suggest you wait for one of the nozzle to arrive, and measure it BEFORE starting drilling holes....
I'm talking experience here ah
Had to silicone a few holes-_-

from what I heard, delux isn't really worth the xtra $ altho I never tried it personally..


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

they are based out of Canada. As I tried to ( expediate the shipping, and it said Canadian Xpress post) Shipping cost to California is $38.00.. brutal!!! ( for something not that heavy) joshs frogs has three of the ultimate ( Mistking) systems and shipping is ALOT LESS FROM HIM!! UPS ground 4 day ground. Josh has quote $11.95. He has 4 quantities in stock! so those in the US may want to check that out first!!! ( just a side note!!)


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

FwoGiZ said:


> I strongly suggest you wait for one of the nozzle to arrive, and measure it BEFORE starting drilling holes....
> I'm talking experience here ah
> Had to silicone a few holes-_-
> 
> from what I heard, delux isn't really worth the xtra $ altho I never tried it personally..


Nice~!!! im sticking to what you said!! going with the value!!! Joshs frogs has MUCH CHEAPER shipping!!! I have already plugged in the figures on each site!!!( for the same mistking ultimate ) thats a thanks for helping me decide!!! im going with value!!!


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

what part of Quebec are you from???? I love that province!!! been 4 times!! great food


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

FwoGiZ said:


> I strongly suggest you wait for one of the nozzle to arrive, and measure it BEFORE starting drilling holes....
> I'm talking experience here ah
> Had to silicone a few holes-_-
> 
> from what I heard, delux isn't really worth the xtra $ altho I never tried it personally..


I am from Edmonton. but Left wester Canada a long time ago ( I MISS IT) US is just crumbling. I miss home. but I dont miss the heafty winters though. thanks again for helping me decide!!! Value im going with!!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

If esthetics arent super important to you, then the value nozzels are the way to go. The deluxe do look a lot nicer (same with the fittings), and imo are much smaller/cleaner, so that is why I bought them for myself. My buddy has both types, and seems to think the deluxe gives a finer mist. It might be because of their age in comparison though.


----------



## FwoGiZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Internationnal shipping is always more expensive...
Marty shipped me my kit for free when I ordered from him.

Josh is buying his kits from Marty, and he probably have a good price but is it the same as on mistking?

I'm from Qc city but I HATE this province... I guess you don't follow politics much if you being an Albertans and still loving quebec ahha 
Food is good indeed, but that's pretty much it! Oh I forgot we got good hockey players.. and Celine Dion -_-

Grimm: how are the value better esthetics? I ordered value but I think I ended up with 30 delux because they're all black and not 5/8  THANKS MARTY haha ;p


----------



## erlese (Jun 11, 2008)

FwoGiZ said:


> Internationnal shipping is always more expensive...
> Marty shipped me my kit for free when I ordered from him.
> 
> Josh is buying his kits from Marty, and he probably have a good price but is it the same as on mistking?
> ...


Yeah... Josh bought his from Marty. ( so they are the same as the Ultimate that Marty carries at mistking.com ) he has 4 ultimate kits in Stock. Lol... 

Yeah.. I have been out of Alberta for 16 years. Been working down in Southern CA. So I don't follow politics. But see ALOT of Canadians come to Palm Springs.... Hahaha.. ( I love not telling them I'm from Canada at first) give them the typical "American" idiotic question " I have a friend in Toronto. Do you know him ;-P . I love how they stare as the eyes roll back in their heads ( knowing they have heard that a thousand times) and then I tell them I'm from Edmonton..

Well Grimm: looks like I better order huge ( because shipping is the same regardless weather I order ( 2 mister replacement nozzles or a pimped out system)so if I'm spending the money anyway.. What's an extra $5 for the prem... hmm gives me an idea. I could order huge and install misters on my patio( to cool it down during the summers). 

on mistking now..... Ok.... 10 premium (deluxe) nozzles. 1 Ultimate system... I just pushed the order button


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

FwoGiZ said:


> Internationnal shipping is always more expensive...
> Marty shipped me my kit for free when I ordered from him.
> 
> Josh is buying his kits from Marty, and he probably have a good price but is it the same as on mistking?
> ...


I think you misread. Im saying the premium nozzles look much better then the values. The value nozzles are all black, and the premium are all black with a metal collar near the tip.


----------

